# 21 pope mead columbia whatever flip pathe racer



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 20, 2015)

Three speed dynamo rear combo hub to rebuild 



Found an old frame that had been stripped and redistributed. I have always wanted one of these so let the anacronysms begin

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Sep 20, 2015)

Very interesting, could possibly be a good fit for Caitlyn.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 20, 2015)

That steerer angle is extreme!  It should be super stable in a straight line.  Let me know how it steers!  It looks sharp so far.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 3, 2015)

mike j said:


> Very interesting, could possibly be a good fit for Caitlyn.



Ha ha good one, I refrained from calling it Bruce after much chastising

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## theterrym (Oct 3, 2015)

Very sweet!!


----------

